# Door sill trim



## takethegoat (Jul 12, 2009)

where can i find the door sill trim for the passenger side. the plastic piece on the inside of the chrome kick plate.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gmparthouse.com or find a parting out GTO on LS1GTO.com


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

There is a set on ebay with a buy it now price of $20. Shipping is a little high though...

04 GTO 5.7L LS1 INTERIOR DOOR SILL TRIM PLATES:eBay Motors (item 390073473745 end time Aug-23-09 12:01:01 PDT)


----------

